# Air GIF thread



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I was looking around and didnt really see any thread for a .gif thread, and I know I've seen them... So heres my attempt at making an epic thread. 

*RULES* Post cars, not :bs:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:in for this


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

this is gunna be good.. you should prob make some rules before it gets locked


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

mikegilbert said:


>


just came across this its clean not mine tho


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

i just came across a cool one of a CC yesterday but now i cant find it haha damn


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

Great Idea for a thread, this should take off in no time. :beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I need to figure out how to make one of these....then ill post one up lol


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just take a few pics and link them together.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

msheehan said:


> just came across this its clean not mine tho


In person, it's glorious. The interior makes me have a funny feeling in me pants


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Clean PG reproducing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

old car!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Can't stop laughing at this thread cause it looks like everyone's cars are dancing!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Can't stop laughing at this thread cause it looks like everyone's cars are dancing!


Funny you say that, when I saw this...



lcurtisl said:


>


This popped in my head
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU&ob=av2e


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Hehehe, I love the idea of this thread :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Not mine.









RIP Vento.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

i need to make one of these


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

lcurtisl said:


>


shake dat ass girl.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)




----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome thread. :beer:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

The one of the red jetta putting those scrape marks on the ground is awesome. :thumbup: I need to get out of these threads before I spend every dime I earn on air ride again.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> The one of the red jetta putting those scrape marks on the ground is awesome. :thumbup: I need to get out of these threads before I spend every dime I earn on air ride again.


:wave:

Daniel O., teach me the way of the .gif.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*x2*

X2


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

man i need to learn how to do this.. the fast gifs look like they having sex wiht the ground and the slow gifs look like someone snoring.. 

red mk3 and red mk5 gifs:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

We need more .gifs because the links to mine are dead!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

dano17 said:


> We need more .gifs because the links to mine are dead!


host the pic on DROPBOX, unlimited bandwith and free :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

seizure?


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

found this one today, not mine.


----------



## MK1 Junkie (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

killin it!


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

More .gifs?


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

dano17 said:


> More .gifs?


i'll have one in a week or too


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

They are all sick so far. Kee:thumbup them coming


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

here are mine that I just made


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I think my thread died...


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

thats what always seems to happen whenever I post :banghead:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

dano17 said:


> I think my thread died...


i'll make some soon to make you feel better about this awsome thread idea :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh poop, trdae me dude!










no .gif with these wheels yet...


----------



## Project Mayhem (Jun 12, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


>




:laugh:


----------



## liquide (May 20, 2006)

haha some of these are great 

an old one from me :thumbup:


----------



## -2000VWGOLF1.8T- (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

liquide said:


> haha some of these are great
> 
> an old one from me :thumbup:


Doing the worm?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> Doing the worm?


:snowcool:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:laugh: i can see this on top of a civic, that would be funny as shi-t . :laugh:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Mk1 (Dec 10, 2011)

A little something I have been working on. 3.5" body dropped 81 Caddy-

Here is how the 2.5" Narrowed/ 2.5" Dropped control arms will articulate-



Here is how it will steer. Certainly not lock to lock but it will work-



Here is travel from full lay out to ride height. It can/will go two more inches higher-




Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

breaking the mold!!! pretty sick man


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

We need more gifs!


----------



## brianao34 (Oct 22, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont have my wagon or air anymore, more .gifs so I can miss it!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

having a full page loaded with like 10 gif's going at once is hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

stolen from ericjohnson27's thread










and __GTI02's thread


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Old one I did for a friend a while back. I'll make one of mine when the I finally install it.


----------



## Mr. Mk1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Action shot of my new Caddy 4 link-



Laid out in the rear, it exactly matches the front when the control arms are on the ground. Goal accomplished! Woot!!!


----------



## dihanie (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i can't watch some of these at work cus theyre too damn funny and i start laughing at my desk :laugh: 

i think i'll make another 1 sometime this week


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Mr. Mk1 said:


> A little something I have been working on. 3.5" body dropped 81 Caddy-
> 
> Here is how the 2.5" Narrowed/ 2.5" Dropped control arms will articulate-
> 
> ...


 Awesome :beer: OP great idea :thumbup:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

You know; just Brendans awesome s5 on bags. no big.


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

love them:heart::heart:


----------



## Fundillo (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

might not fit in but whatever


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

^ 

I see what you did there


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

this thread sure is awesome and makes ppl want to get air for sure..


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/7443295064_d43229c1c4_o.gif


----------



## brianao34 (Oct 22, 2009)

ripNdip said:


> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/7443295064_d43229c1c4_o.gif


 Great GIF


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ smooth gif ftw :heart::heart:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Not sure if you guys are being sarcastic or not...link is broken?


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> Not sure if you guys are being sarcastic or not...link is broken?


 link works for me... i didnt know how to paste it since its from my friend Kevins flickr 

this is another one http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7275/7430577426_93d896a4dc_o.gif 
if you watch closely you see the grass move


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

idk why it doesnt show but just click the black box to watch it


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, it doesnt show up because its an mp4 and not a gif. Cool though  At first I thought I was going to get rick rolled


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loving the Rocco :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I miss not having air...


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

DAN! how do i make one? like yesterday.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> DAN! how do i make one? like yesterday.


Drew can help you with this. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Car looked great at H2O, Dan! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Car looked great at H2O, Dan! :thumbup::beer:


Thank you Andrew!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Andrew I need air!


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## R32chOpO6 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

lcurtisl said:


>


lmao :laugh:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Someone made a gif of my old car, but I don't have it anymore. Anyone want to make a new one?


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine, the stripes are not on the car anymore.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

liquide said:


> haha some of these are great
> 
> an old one from me :thumbup:


REVIVAL! 

I laughed really hard when I saw this!


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Not mine but so wrong!*


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Clouds by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

My contribution:


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

